# Donald Trump as a cockney!



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2016)

Haha! This is very well done


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## AlisonM (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## HOBIE (Feb 1, 2016)

Very good


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 2, 2016)

And the good news, so far, Iowa went for Ted Cruz and Trump came second, just one percentage point ahead of another guy no-one thought had a chance!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 29, 2016)

Following on from Trump as a cockney, Peter Serafanowitz has done him with a camp voice, very funny


----------

